
Twitter Still Headed To The Moon With 17 Million U.S. Visitors In April - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/12/twitter-still-headed-to-the-moon-with-17-million-us-visitors-in-april/
======
TomOfTTB
I've given up on fighting the Twitter hypsters. They think it'll change
society as we know it and they'll latch on to any good news as proof of that.
But needless to say a bunch of people checking out Twitter the month Oprah
dedicates a show to it doesn't necessarily mean it will take hold with those
people.

I recall a time, not to long ago, when everyone was talking about Friendster.
I even remember it being mentioned on Fox's "The O.C." which, at the time, had
more viewers than Oprah averages in a week.

~~~
paul9290
It's text messaging, email and Instant message before it.

I guess Im a hypster but see endless possibilities and uses for this new form
of Internet communication!

~~~
buugs
Its not really new its just different, myspace/facebook+blog+phone = twitter
to me.

The only new thing is search and the phone making things quicker but less
substantial.

